# Feet washing



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the best way to debate the idea that this is still to be practiced today? Anything written on the subject at all?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 11, 2009)

Adam,
Check out this FAQ about Primitive Baptists. Most Primitive Baptists are still 'foot washing Baptists'. I have Primitive Baptists in my family; have had since the split.

http://www.pb.org/pbfaq.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2009)

My families church still does it (rarely though) and I plan on talking to the pastor soon and want to get some ideas as to why they do it, and what the argument against it might be.


----------

